# Trackmania 2 an zwei Monitoren?



## Janus30 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit einem Kumpel Trackmania 2 im Splitscreen Modus an einem Monitor.
Da ich noch einen 2ten Monitor habe würde ich gerne, dass jeder an einem Monitor spielt, im Vollbildmodus natürlich und der Fahrersicht vom eigenem Wagen!

Also: Hat jemand ne Idee wie/ob das klappt? Trackmania 2, ein PC, 2 Monitore..
-
T2 unterstützt natürlich LAN Spiele, aber dazu braucht man ja mind. 2 PCs.

Oder welche guten Rennspiele kennt ihr wo das möglich ist?

Danke


----------



## kuer (6. Dezember 2011)

Das kommt auf das Splitscreeneverfahren an. Wie wird der Bildschirm geteilt ? Oben und unten oder links und rechts ? Bei einer links und rechts teilung würde es gehen. Bei oben und unten nicht.


----------



## Janus30 (6. Dezember 2011)

Splitscreen ist links/rechts


----------



## Janus30 (7. Dezember 2011)

Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (7. Dezember 2011)

Doch, doch ... geht scho. Hab's selbst mit einem Kumpel gezockt. Mit drei Monitoren auf 3840x1024 gehts ohne Probs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruss Lucky


----------



## oanvoanc (4. Januar 2012)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Doch, doch ... geht scho. Hab's selbst mit einem Kumpel gezockt. Mit drei Monitoren auf 3840x1024 gehts ohne Probs:
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Lucky


 
coole sache 
nur 3 monitore für 2 leute stell ihc mir gerade komisch vor...


----------

